# API Freshwater Master Test Kit $16 on Amazon



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

API Fresh Water Master Kit - $16










Pretty good deal, usually ~$25 retail (Petsmart charges $32, double!). These last a long time, I still have mine from last year mostly full.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

WOW this is a really good deal!! Too bad I got two kits... I had one and then a friend borrowed mine and I didn't think that I would get it back (after a month and a half) I bought another and went to using it and then got my first back...


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

i got this one too on amazon. much better than my LFS price of 30. i even saw a store with this item for 35!


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Anyone know what the shelf life is on the chemicals? The date on my bottles is the manufacture date, random forum posts I googled out say ~3 years, but nothing official.


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

That is a good deal. We should all check to see if our test kits are expired. Now that I think about it mine probably is.


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

How long do they generally last? I haven't seen a exp. date on mine.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Is that 16shipped?
My gf bro need a kit


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

i got mine with super saver shipping so yes i think its free if you order more than $25 worth of stuff. i grabbed a GH/KH kit. 

**just a warning, AMAZON SAYS THIS HAS A GH/KH TEST BUT IT DOES NOT. GH/KH TEST KIT IS SOLD SEPARATELY**

if you buy both i believe the total should come to about 25 ish? or a little less. get yourself a book or something nice


----------



## Aben314 (Feb 14, 2012)

pandamonium said:


> **just a warning, AMAZON SAYS THIS HAS A GH/KH TEST BUT IT DOES NOT. GH/KH TEST KIT IS SOLD SEPARATELY**


Well that's disappointing. After reading some of the reviews it seems like Amazon will give partial refunds though.


Shipping is free if you spend over $25 or have amazon prime.


----------



## Unearthed (Jun 22, 2012)

In for 1, thanks for posting!


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I had no idea these were supposed to come with GH/KH, my last kit (paid $30~) didn't have it either. Ugh. 

Price went up $2 :/


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

xenxes said:


> I had no idea these were supposed to come with GH/KH, my last kit (paid $30~) didn't have it either. Ugh.
> 
> Price went up $2 :/


the GH/KH kits dont come with the master kit. in the description it says that it does but i dont think API manufactures the 2 together. there are 7 bottles in the API kit and 4 tubes. pH, high range pH, nitrite, nitrate 1 and 2, ammonia 1 and 2. GH/KH kits are sold separately. so they dont come with it but amazon i guess mistakenly said that they did.


----------



## ponting912 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thats great deal... i am gonna buy this one today...


----------

